# Schleich Animals



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

I am interested in opinions on Schleich Animals - those German, MIC, plastic animals. We have a ton of these. I think that I am going to replace them all with wood, but I am meeting some, um.... resistance.









So here is my question: Should I be worried about lead? About phthalates? Both? Neither?

There has been so much talk lately about all of this stuff... but not about these animals specifically.







:


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone???







:


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

We have a lot of Schleich animals, and to be honest, I have no idea. I did read a safety letter from the company (posted on Kazoo Toys blog) that said that they meet the stricter European standards. Personally, I'm not going to get rid of them. They are great life-like animals and the kids enjoy playing with them. They are also older and don't mouth toys or anything like that. Does the fact that they meet the European standards mean that you can not worry about the phthalates? I thought that that was prohibited in Europe, or am I wrong? It all gets so confusing!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, the Schleich I have are made in Germany and Portugal, not China (according to the underside of the animal







).
In addition, Europe (or Germany?) does not allow phthalates in their products, the US does. So the likelihood of them showing up is far lower for something made for the European market.

Lead in the paint is probably something that is checked for on a regular basis, and I suspect that German manufacturers and regulators are probably more likely to chek that the US ones.

Oh, and Schliech toys are gorgeous, I wouldn't want to give them up either


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

We have tons of these animals also and, TBH, I haven't even given them a second thought w/all the recent toy recalls. My kids are older also and don't mouth them so I don't worry about these ones. Also I haven't noticed any paint chipping off of ours and they get played w/pretty hard. The way I see it is that the big danger w/lead is if they are ingesting it -- and as I said, there is no paint chipping on ours and my kids don't put them in their mouths so I really don't worry about it at all.







I'm not about to take away some toys they love when the danger (if any b/c I don't know if there is any lead in the paint used on Schleich animals) really is quite minute.


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

I love these little animals. I agree - I haven't seen much paint chipping (we have broken an ear, a few legs etc.) I will keep buying them.


----------



## Toady (Oct 12, 2006)

I just grabbed a brand new one out of my drawer (bought for Christmas) and it says "made in China" on it.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been wondering about these toys. DD really wants animal figures and I don't think she's be satisfied with Waldorf animals plus they're insanely expensive. All the realistic animal figures I've seen (Schliech, Papo and Safari) are MIC but are exactly what she wants. I've been leaning towards buying them because I haven't been able to find any recalls on them in my searches.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Our Shliech animals, I just noticed, are MIC as well. Bummer. They do seem to be in good shape (no chipping) and I don't think our dd mouths these toys (she puts a lot of other things in her mouth though). I guess we will keep an eye out.


----------



## JJJJBlue3333 (Sep 9, 2004)

I've found some good alternatives "bully land" animals are made in germany.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isamama* 
Our Shliech animals, I just noticed, are MIC as well.

Funny. I wonder if it's a domestic vs export thing, or just plain luck? All my Schliech stuff (only about 5 figures) were bought in Germany (most recent ones last summer) and they are all made in Europe.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Ours are made in Germany (bought in the US at a gaming store), do have paint chips and are mouthed quite often. (They 'belong' to my 4 yo but the 2 yo does the mouthing. This combo is causing quite a stir, expecially when I talk about removing them.)


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm fine with them.


----------

